# Help with the lapsteel



## kohjinagata (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm looking to get that real country lapsteel/pedalsteel sound but I'm not sure how to go about it. I set a sense that reverb is key but does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not a lap player, but I've played in a few bands with lap players. They all, to a man, used big wattage, clean amps (Peavey, Lab, Fender, Standel) with 15" speakers, and they all had a volume pedal that they were rocking constantly. They were all too loud too!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i get a great country kinda sound with a clean fender amp( i use a champ or even champion 600) and a reverb pedal.
not pedal steel, mind you, i dont play that, but i use an old national lap slide, through a reverb pedal(dano spring king) into a 76 silverface champ.
my apartment immediately fills with dirt and tumbleweeds. i find that going from a g or d tuning to a dminor or gminor helps. sounds more stark and lonesome lol.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, as said before. Good clean tone with lots of headroom. Definitely, reverb required (a pro pedal steel guy told me "no reverb is like toast without the butter") and a volume pedal adds a nice touch. I have an old Fender 800 pedal steel that I am learning to play. Without reverb, it doesn't seem to sing as well. I'm still looking for a good volume pedal for it.


----------

